# Milli gold button



## g_axelsson (Apr 30, 2010)

My latest and smallest gold button....

1. Take one IC and place it in a test tube
2. treat it with HCl to remove base metals
3. change the acid to AR and dissolve the gold and any other metals left.
4. Filter off the now yellow liquid. The chip and the ceramic capsule stays in the filter.
5. Wash it off with some extra water
6. Evaporate the excess nitric and hydrochloric acid, add HCl and do it a couple of times.
7. Add some SMB, a brown heavy powder settles on the bottom.
8. Wash carefully and dry it.
9. Pour the dry powder onto a small paper. Fold it and press the gold powder into a small flake.
10. Put it on a piece of char coal and melt with a small torch.
11. Put the button on a scale and weigh... no reaction, less than 0.1 g
12. Measure diameter and calculate weight, 1.7 mm -> 0.05 g. (50 milligram, hence the name)
13. Take some pictures and brag on the forum.

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, nice. I am surprised that you can actually see the bead from 1 IC chip.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks!

I guess that the solder that holds the chip inside the capsule was responsible for most of it.

/Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 30, 2010)

> I guess that the solder that holds the chip inside the capsule was responsible for most of it.



Probably true. Since the lid wasn't gold plated, they wouldn't have used gold solder to attach it.


----------



## teclu (May 1, 2010)

For a 40 pin memory, 50 mg of gold is a real resulting. I extracted 30 mg of powder from 24 pin memory, of course the producer catalog indicate 35mg/piece, but in practice the things are different.
Göran nice torch, which is the maximum temperature and where you bought it?


teclu


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> My last and smallest gold button....



Nice post!

Hopefully this is just your last micro gold button and not your last gold button, unless I am misreading your meaning.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 1, 2010)

Ooops... "last" is now changed to "latest".  

No, I'm not getting out of this hobby. I'm saving up for a kilogram gold bar.
My aim is to make a really heavy gold chain and some copies of medieval jewelry.

Right now I have over 100 kg of computer main boards and over 30 kg of clean gold plated pins. The only thing I'm lacking is the time to process it.

/Göran


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2010)

A kilo is a mighty heavy gold chain. I doubt the Pope's heavy chain and cross weigh half that.

Glad to hear you are sticking around.


----------



## hfywc (Nov 3, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> My latest and smallest gold button....
> 
> 1. Take one IC and place it in a test tube
> 2. treat it with HCl to remove base metals
> ...




hi g_axelsson!

very interesting...how long did it takes from start to finish? 

thanks for sharing,
alan


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know.... I wasn't in a hurry. I did this over a couple of weeks, the HCl attacked the base metals very slowly.
I just put it in a corner (outside) and remembered it after a few weeks. I usually use rather diluted acids so it took over a day to dissolve the solder in AR until the die fell off.

/Göran


----------

